# Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU



## iReckyy (24. Mai 2018)

*Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Hallo,

ich habe schon mehrmal gute Erfahrungen mit Flüssigmetall zwischen CPU-Heatspreader und dem eingesetzten Kühler gemacht. 
Meistens waren es Luftkühler.


In diesem Fall ist es allerdings etwas anders, denn der Kühler ist ein EK Supremacy EVO und der Heatspreader meines 5820K ist geschliffen.

Ich habe schon öfters von Problemen mit Flüssigmetall und verschieden Materialien gehört, deshalb jetzt die Frage, ob es Probleme gibt, wenn ich den Supremacy EVO mit Flüssigmetall auf den geschliffenen 5820K setze.


Gruß


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Probleme gibt es nur mit Alu, dein Kühler und der HS von der CPU bestehen nicht aus Alu.


----------



## iReckyy (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Also kann ich das völlig bedenkenlos machen und es bleiben keine Rückstände, wenn ich es mal wieder auseinander nehme?


----------



## v3nom (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Das LM wird nicht den Kühler oder Heatspreader angreifen, aber du wirst später nicht in der Lage sein die LM rückstandslos zu entfernen. Es wird immer ein grauer/trüber Schimmer übrig sein.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Bei meinen Wasserkühlern mit unvernickelter Kupferbodenplatte fand nach dem Auftragen sofort eine Reaktion statt und die deutlich sichtbare gräuliche Veränderung der Oberflähe  wirst du ohne Schleifen oder 5%ige Salzsäure nicht mehr abbekommen.
Selbst an vernickelten Bodenplatten hatte ich Rückstände, wenn auch weniger deutlich.

Wegen der neu entstandenen Verbindung brauchst du den Kühler aber nicht wegzuwerfen, die Wärme wird aufgrund der Eigenschaften der Komponenten weiterhin uneingeschränkt übertragen,


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Also kann ich das völlig bedenkenlos machen und es bleiben keine Rückstände, wenn ich es mal wieder auseinander nehme?


Doch, das Kupfer und das Flüssigmetall werden an der Oberfläche legieren. Es ist abewr kein Zersetzen oder eine chemische Reaktion, sondern es werden Mischkristalle gebildet. Das solte die Wärmeleitfähigkeit weiter erhöhen, die Oberfläche wird aber nicht poliert bleiben. Meine Einschätzung


----------



## iReckyy (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Also ist das ganze keine gute Idee, wenn ich den Kühler nochmal bei anderen CPUs benutzen möchte?


----------



## SpatteL (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Unter Umständen könnte das LM und das Kupfer/Nickel eine Legierung eingehen und regelrecht verkleben, habe ich schon einige male gelesen.
Einerseits kann man dann Probleme bekommen CPU und Kühler zu trennen und andererseits bleiben auf beiden Rückstände, die man abschleifen kann/muss.
Kann aber auch mit der Art des LM zusammenhängen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Also ist das ganze keine gute Idee, wenn ich den Kühler nochmal bei anderen CPUs benutzen möchte?


Du musst dann halt wieder leicht schleifen und polieren. Sieht aber gut aus. ist es nur poliert, oder wirklich plan?


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Bei mir ist nie was verklebt. Das soll lediglich beim vorherigen Aufrauen der Oberflächen vorkommen, wenn z.B. mit einem groben Metallschwamm, wie er bei Collaboratory Liquid Ultra dabei ist, vorgearbeitet wird.


----------



## iReckyy (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du musst dann halt wieder leicht schleifen und polieren. Sieht aber gut aus. ist es nur poliert, oder wirklich plan?



Danke.

Der ist komplett plan. Habe bestimmt 4 Stunden mit etlichen verschiedenen Körnungen geschliffen. Zuletzt mit 7000er. Konnte damals unter meinem ehemaligen Dark Rock Pro 3 ca. 10°C rauskitzeln.
Habe jetzt einen 360er Radiator und stoße, wenn ich richtung 1,3V gehe immernoch auf Temperaturprobleme. Zumindest in Prime95 AVX oder wenn die Grafikkarte mit heizt.

Vielleicht muss ich die Lüfteranordnung auch nochmal ändern.



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bei mir ist nie was verklebt. Das soll lediglich beim vorherigen Aufrauen der Oberflächen vorkommen, wenn z.B. mit einem groben Metallschwamm, wie er bei Collaboratory Liquid Ultra dabei ist, vorgearbeitet wird.



Die Collaboratory Liquid Ultra wollte ich nehmen, allerdings ohne den Schwamm zu benutzen 


Also würdet ihr es machen, oder lieber nicht?



Edit.

Hier könnt ihr nochmal genau gucken, was ich da fabriziert habe:

i7 5820k - Das Schleifen meines 5820K


----------



## v3nom (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Also ist das ganze keine gute Idee, wenn ich den Kühler nochmal bei anderen CPUs benutzen möchte?



Die Rückstände sind nur optische Mängel. Wenn du in Zukunft aber einen sexy IHS und saubere Kühlerbodenplatte haben willst besser kein LM.



iReckyy schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Der ist komplett plan. Habe bestimmt 4 Stunden mit etlichen  verschiedenen Körnungen geschliffen. Zuletzt mit 7000er. Konnte damals  unter meinem ehemaligen Dark Rock Pro 3 ca. 10°C rauskitzeln.
> Habe jetzt einen 360er Radiator und stoße, wenn ich richtung 1,3V gehe  immernoch auf Temperaturprobleme. Zumindest in Prime95 AVX oder wenn die  Grafikkarte mit heizt.



Wenn du das letzte bischen an Temperatur rauskitzeln willst ist der EK Supremacy EVO aber eher Durchschnitt.



iReckyy schrieb:


> Die Collaboratory Liquid Ultra wollte ich nehmen, allerdings ohne den Schwamm zu benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sehe da keine Probleme, würde aber zu Conductonaut raten.


----------



## iReckyy (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Ich möchte halt jetzt mit dem vorhandenen die beste Kühlleistung erzielen. Deswegen der Gedanke zu LM. 

Vielleicht ist es aber besser erst an anderen Möglichkeiten rumzuschrauben. Die Wärmeleitpaste ist die Geldid GC Extreme.
Bis jetzt habe ich den Radiator oben in Push-Nach draußen verbaut.

Werde mal auf Push nach innen umbauen und dann gucken. 
Dann verglüht mir aber warscheinlich die Grafikkarte, die sitzt nämlich unter nem Morpheus und mag es bestimmt nicht,  mit warmer Luft angepustet zu werden  
Dann muss ich die beiden vorderen wohl auch rauspusten lassen


----------



## SpatteL (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bei mir ist nie was verklebt. Das soll lediglich beim vorherigen Aufrauen der Oberflächen vorkommen, wenn z.B. mit einem groben Metallschwamm, wie er bei Collaboratory Liquid Ultra dabei ist, vorgearbeitet wird.


Ist vielleicht auch möglich, das das ein Problem aus der Anfangsphase von LM ist.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*



iReckyy schrieb:


> Ich möchte halt jetzt mit dem vorhandenen die beste Kühlleistung erzielen. Deswegen der Gedanke zu LM.
> 
> Vielleicht ist es aber besser erst an anderen Möglichkeiten rumzuschrauben. Die Wärmeleitpaste ist die Geldid GC Extreme.
> Bis jetzt habe ich den Radiator oben in Push-Nach draußen verbaut.
> ...



Aus Spieltrieb und Neugierde herumzuprobieren, warum nicht.
Ich habe meinen 7820X auch selber im Schraubstock geköpft, zuerst LM Conductonaut zwischen Die und HS geschmiert und habe jetzt schlussendlich den Wasserkühler mit Conductonaut und dem Skylake-X Direct Die Frame direkt auf den Die gesetzt.
Das wäre alles nicht nötig gewesen, da ich die CPU nicht mit der Brechstange am absoluten Limit betreibe. Mich hat es aber unter den Nägen  gebrannt und deswegen habe ich es umgesetzt.

Bei deiner CPU sind dadurch vielleicht niedrige einstellige Temperaturverbesserungen drin. Bei Interesse einfach machen. Die Neugierde hält ein Hobby am Leben.


----------



## iReckyy (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Aus Spieltrieb und Neugierde herumzuprobieren, warum nicht.
> Ich habe meinen 7820X auch selber im Schraubstock geköpft, zuerst LM Conductonaut zwischen Die und HS geschmiert und habe jetzt schlussendlich den Wasserkühler mit Conductonaut und dem Skylake-X Direct Die Frame direkt auf den Die gesetzt.
> Das wäre alles nicht nötig gewesen, da ich die CPU nicht mit der Brechstange am absoluten Limit betreibe. Mich hat es aber unter den Nägel gebrannt und deswegen habe ich es umgesetzt.
> 
> Bei deiner CPU sind dadurch vielleicht niedrige Einstellige Temperaturverbesserungen drin. Bei Interesse einfach machen. Die Neugierde hält ein Hobby am Leben.



Okay, also du würdest es einfach probieren, aber nicht mit Collaboratory Liquid Ultra, sondern mit der Conductonaut?


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Ist egal mit welcher du es machst. Ich habe mit Liquid Ultra meine ersten Versuche gestartet und bin inzwischen bei Conductonaut gelandet. Der g/€ ist identisch, der Unterschied bei der Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist zwar relativ groß (73W/​mK vs. 38.4W/​mK) aber der Temperaturunterschied nur bei  2-3°C.
Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung lässt sich das Flüssigmetall mit dem "Watte"stäbchen der Conductonaut leichter/genauer verteilen als mit den Pinseln  der Liquid Ultra. Ist aber wahrscheinlich nur Geschmackssache.


----------



## iReckyy (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Ok, ich habe meine (sehr guten) Erfahrungen bis jetzt mit der Liquid Ultra gemacht. 
Beim Köpfen von ein paar Mainstream i7. Habe da jeweils unter den IHS und zwischen IHS und Kühler Liquid Ultra geschmiert.

Hatte immer ~20°C Temperaturverbesserung.

Würde dann jetzt mal die Conductonaut probieren.

Die Frage ist jetzt, ist es die Verfärbung/Verschandelung der Kühleroberfläche wert? Wieviel Verbesserung zu meiner bisherigen Gelid GC Extreme kann ich erwarten?

Bei dein Mainstream i7 war es jeweils der größte Prozessor für den jeweiligen Chipsatz, heißt ich habe geklärt, ob meine Kumpels den Kühler nochmal verwenden wollen, oder sie lassen die Kombi für immer zusammen.

Gruß


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*



iReckyy schrieb:


> ich habe schon mehrmal gute Erfahrungen mit Flüssigmetall zwischen CPU-Heatspreader und dem eingesetzten Kühler gemacht.
> Meistens waren es Luftkühler.


Das solltest du in etwas dann auch selbst wissen, denn die Wärmeübertragung wird dadurch schon verbessert.
Nur ich denke das das ganze nicht so viel ausmachen wird als wenn zwischen DIE und HS Flüssigmetall verwendet wird.

Sehe es so an das die WLP von Intel praktisch ein Wagen ist der mit etwas angezogener Bremse fahren muss.
Mit der Flüssigmetall WLP läuft der Wagen dann ohne Widerstand. Da der Wagen nun schon bereits gut fährt kannst du die Radlager usw. weiter verbessern damit er noch besser rollen wird.
Das wäre die WLP mit Flüssigmetall zwischen HS und Kühler.

Ich würde zunächst normale WLP verwenden und einige Tests machen oder so einige Tage laufen lassen.
Dann mit dem Flüssigmetall austauschen und neue Tests machen. Dann kannst du besser ersehen was es am ende gebracht hat.
Solange alles noch frisch ist wirst du mit Sicherheit noch alles restlos weg bekommen. Dann kannst du dich besser entscheiden ob es sich lohnt und du es dabei belassen möchtest.

Da du schon mal solch eine WLP  verwendet hast muss ich nicht darauf hinweisen das wenn dir das Zeug in den Sockel läuft du dir Mainboard und ggf. die CPU zerstören kannst.


----------



## v3nom (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Bei meiner GPU war es normale WLP vs. LM ~7K.


----------



## iReckyy (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Also meine Kombi läuft schon seit ein paar Monaten mit normaler WLP.
Werde einfach nochmal eine längere Temperaturmessung machen, mit Prime95 27.0 1344k und dann mal ds LM draufpacken. 

Irgendwie habe ich aber jetzt schon das Gefühl, dass es wirklich nur marginal Verbesserung bringt, da der Radiator schon abartig warme Luft abgibt. Ich denke, der 360er reicht so gerade eben für den 5820k, wenn man über 1,2V geht.

Um hier mal kurz ein wenig Ordnung reinzubringen, ich bin hoch Wakü-Neuling und habe erstmal mit dem EK Water Blocks Waku-Set EK-KIT P360 angefangen.
Vielleicht ist der EK-CoolStream PE 360 (Radiator) einfach schon am Ende. Aber mein Ziel ist es, mit allen Mitteln irgendwo noch 1,2 °C einzusparen.

Aber da die eigentliche Frage, ob LM zwischen einem geschliffenem IHS und einem Kupferkühler Probleme verursacht, geklärt ist, bedanke ich mich schinmal bei allen und werde berichten, wenn ich es ausprobiert habe.


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Nur als ergänzende Anleitung zu meinem Tipp mit der 5%igen HCl, falls du mit den LM Resten auf deiner Kühlerbodenplatte nicht leben willst:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g-Yq0XpFiRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iReckyy (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Vielen Dank, dann bin ich ja auf alles vorbereitet


----------



## iReckyy (22. Dezember 2019)

*Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Hallo, es ist/war nun so weit, ich habe den Kühler von der CPU runtergenommen um eine andere CPU verbauen zu können.

Wollte mal Rückmeldung geben, wie das LM nach weit über einem Jahr aus sieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das LM flüssig bleibt kann ich verneinen.

Es war mehr oder weniger mit der CPU verschweißt.

Aufheizen des Wasserkreislaufes und der CPU reichten nicht aus um den Kühler einfach runterzunehmen.

Ich musste schon relativ stark hebeln und habe ihn letztendlich mit einem Gefühl des Abbrechens abbekommen.

Werde nun Kühler und CPU schleifen müssen um wieder plane Oberflächen zu erhalten.

Ist vielleicht interessant für jemanden, der auch vor hat LM zwischen IHS und Kühler zu schmieren.

Der Vorteil ist so gering, dass ich auf normale WLP zurück gehen werde.


Gruß


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Du hast aber auch ein IHS aus Kupfer und hier ist bekannt das LM sich verbindet. Sieht zwar nicht toll aus, ist aber nach dem glatt schleifen unbedenklich. Das ganze macht aber wirklich so wenig aus das es sich normalerweise nicht lohnt.


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Hey, danke für das Update.
Auf einer Kuperoberfläche sehen die Rückstände ja wirklich noch schlimmer aus als auf Nickel.


Wenn auch nicht viel schlimmer. 
Als ich letztens den vernickelten Wasserblock von der 1080ti gelöst habe (seit 2017 drauf), waren auch solche solche Rückstände mit der Oberfläche "verbacken" / legiert.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Wird wahrscheinlich auch in letzter Zeit deshalb nicht mehr verwendet.
Früher war es großes Thema Flüssigmetall auf dem IHS.


----------



## jhnbrg (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Da ich auch plane, LM für meine CPU zu verwenden, Frage meinerseits zum Material der Bodenplatte des Kühlers. Welches Metall verbindet sich am wenigsten mit LM? Aktuell habe ich einen Kühler mit reinen Kupferplatte. Wenn ich mir das Bild von iReckyy angucke, dann vergeht mir irgendwie die Lust LM zu verwenden. Ist vernickeltes Kupfer weniger anfällig gegen Verbindungen? Es gibt ja noch galvanisiertes Kupfer und vernickeltes Elektrolytkupfer. Wie schaut es hier aus?


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Bei mir ist der Kühler vernickelt, daher hatte ich hier weniger Bedenken.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

LM würde ich nur beim Köpfen einer CPU oder wenn du den Kühler nicht mehr demontieren willst verwenden.
Ansonsten reicht gute WLP locker aus und man hat deutlich weniger Probleme.


----------



## iReckyy (22. Dezember 2019)

*Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*



JoM79 schrieb:


> LM würde ich nur beim Köpfen einer CPU oder wenn du den Kühler nicht mehr demontieren willst verwenden.
> Ansonsten reicht gute WLP locker aus und man hat deutlich weniger Probleme.



Dem stimme ich jetzt, nach dem eigenen Versuch in allen Punkten zu.


----------



## jhnbrg (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*



JoM79 schrieb:


> LM würde ich nur beim Köpfen einer CPU oder wenn du den Kühler nicht mehr demontieren willst verwenden.
> Ansonsten reicht gute WLP locker aus und man hat deutlich weniger Probleme.



Die CPU ist bereits geköpft und mit LM versehen. Ich dachte mir einfach, dass ich durch LM zwischen IHS und dem Kühler noch 2-3°C weniger erreiche. Da ich aber meinen CPU-Kühler vorerst nicht wechseln möchte, ist dieses Thema dann abgeschlossen. Danke für die Infos.


----------



## iReckyy (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Die CPU ist bereits geköpft und mit LM versehen. Ich dachte mir einfach, dass ich durch LM zwischen IHS und dem Kühler noch 2-3°C weniger erreiche. Da ich aber meinen CPU-Kühler vorerst nicht wechseln möchte, ist dieses Thema dann abgeschlossen. Danke für die Infos.



Bei mir hat der Wechsel von Gelid GC Extreme auf LM wenn überhaupt 1°C gebracht. Ich würde es mir sparen. 

Allerdings waren mein Kühler und die CPU 100% plan.

Ungeschliffen könnte das LM mehr bringen.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Ich nutze seit ~3,5 Jahren Flüssigmetall, man muss paar Sachen beachten. Das wichtigste ist das Material, Kupfer legiert mit LM, da kann dann je nach Flüssigmetall so was passieren. Meist ist das kein Problem, kann aber vorkommen, je nach Zusammensetzung des LM. Ebenso hinterlässt LM auf vernickelten Heatspreadern Spuren, die allerdings rein optischer Natur sind und die man mit etwas Aufwand und Reinigungsmitteln vermutlich weg bekommt. Manche vernickelte Kühler reagieren auch mit optischen Veränderungen drauf, beispielsweise die von Aquacomputer. Was überhaupt nicht mit LM reagiert, sind Kühler von Watercool und Ek sowie Dies. Die Siliziumoberfläche ist fast völlig resistent gegen LM, die einzige Spur nach 2 Jahren Nutzung auf der (leider kaputten) 1080ti ist ein leichter Schatten im Spiegelbild auf dem Chip, das wars.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall zwischen Kühler/CPU*

Habe auch LM zwischen IHS und EK-Monoblock und bei mir hat es 3-5°C gebracht.

Aber wenn ich extrem Test mit Prime95 8K und AVX laufen lasse muss ich ohne LM mindestens ein AVX-Offset von 2 setzen, da ich sonst mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne die 100°C erreichen würde. Mit LM hingegen kann der Prozessor die Wärme so gut übertragen dass ich kein AVX-Offset mehr setzen muss und nur noch max. auf 90°C komme.

Der Prozessor wird dadurch nicht kühler, aber die Wärme kann mit LM besser auf den Kühler abgeführt werden.

Mit meiner Grafikkarte hat es anfangs an die 3°C ausgemacht. Allerdings habe ich jetzt nach ein paar Wochen das Gefühl das ich dieselben Temperaturen als mit WLP habe. Mit der Grafikkarte wird es mit höheren Temperaturen auch mehr ausmachen, aber mit meiner Wasserkühlung komme ich gar nicht in diesem Bereich, da eine Grafikkarte im Vergleich zum Prozessor besser mit Wasser gekühlt werden kann.


----------

